# Radar dome mounting



## CaptHooked & Co (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a 22" McKee, and going to put a Garmin radar on it, any suggestions, ideas, advice, pictures of mounting the dome, the t-top already has a plate in the center, that the dome can be mounted on just mainly wondering are the extra raised mounts worth the money or needed.

Thanks,


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

It depends on the layout if the bracket is needed. If it a plain t-top, then it will more than likely not be needed.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

depending how the boat sets in the water, it may need a wedge...:usaflag


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (4/3/2009)*depending how the boat sets in the water, it may need a wedge...:usaflag


ditto, you want it angled right or you'll be shooting signals to airplanes, lol


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

In a word, no the raised mounts are not necessary. The main thing is to make sure the dome is mounted to the top so that it is level with the horizon while the boat is underway. Also, it is important to make sure that your gps antenna is not in the same horizontal plane as the dome. This will cause interfence with the GPS and possibly antenna damage. Mount the gps antenna either above or below the radar dome.


----------

